# Xi'An Open 2009



## fanwuq (May 27, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=XianOpen2009

Although I will not be there, I am very excited about this competition. That is my hometown. I might ask my grandparents, uncles, and cousins to go take some videos for me. (The venue is less than 20 min away from them.) I wish this existed 2 years ago when I was there. Hopefully this competition will be very large and successful, so that I might make it next year if it happens again during the summer. Can't wait to see the results! 

Jun 28, 2009...


----------



## oyyq99999 (May 30, 2009)

I will probably not go there, but maybe, if I can earn enough money and have enough time then.
I like Xi'An lol.


----------

